# Where's The TopNotch Luv?



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Moderators, could I get a section for TopNotch on this
board? I'll moderate if you need me too. Speaking for the
Texas chapter, we would love to come over and spend
some time with ya'll. I'm sure the other state chapters would
too.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I would like it as well. There are several chapter members on this board. I'm the President of the TX chapter. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

louisiana TopNotch in the house. a fourm would be cool. they even have on for women enthusiasts.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Just noticed this thread... otherwise I would have responded sooner.

Anyway, I'm sure we can arrange something.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Look at the bottom, under regional. I made you the moderator, Altyholic.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Scott said:


> *Look at the bottom, under regional. I made you the moderator, Altyholic. *


Great!!!
Thanks, bro!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm here reppin Louisiana


----------

